# Uber Is Testing a Feature That Lets Some California Drivers Set Fares



## Somalipirate (Apr 4, 2017)

*Uber Is Testing a Feature That Lets Some California Drivers Set Fares*
*Move gives drivers more control in response to state's gig-economy law*
By
Preetika Rana
Jan. 21, 2020 5:00 am

SAN FRANCISCO-Uber Technologies Inc. is testing a new feature that gives some drivers in California the ability to set their fares, the latest in a series of moves to give them more autonomy in response to the state's new gig-economy law.
Starting Tuesday morning, drivers who ferry passengers from airports in Santa Barbara, Palm Springs and Sacramento can charge up to five times the fare Uber sets on a ride, according to a person involved in developing the feature. Uber confirmed in an emailed statement that it is doing an...


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Long as there's a minimum you can't go below an app tried that here and failed within a year as drivers actually we're setting rates lower than Uber lyfts

It's also a bidding process so lowest prices get ride first not closest it should give you 3-5 closest drivers & their prices not just cheapest price 


More rights we get restored the better though my rate would instantly increase $35 like it was in 2015


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

The mass of ants &#128028; will Undercut and decimate the entitled drivers that frequent this site.

https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/21/...rivers-set-prices-bidding-ab5-law-gig-workers
"_IT'S PART OF UBER'S ATTEMPT TO CLASSIFY DRIVERS AS INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS UNDER AB5"_


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> The mass of ants &#128028; will Undercut and decimate the entitled drivers that frequent this site.
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/21/...rivers-set-prices-bidding-ab5-law-gig-workers
> "_IT'S PART OF UBER'S ATTEMPT TO CLASSIFY DRIVERS AS INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS UNDER AB5"_


v
$2 rides anyone? Let the cutthroat rate wars begin.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Here is the article

SAN FRANCISCO- Uber Technologies Inc. is testing a new feature that allows some drivers in California to set their fares, the latest in a series of moves to give them more autonomy in response to the state's new gig-economy law.

Starting Tuesday morning, drivers who ferry passengers from airports in Santa Barbara, Palm Springs and Sacramento can charge up to five times the fare Uber sets on a ride, according to a person involved in developing the feature. Uber confirmed in an emailed statement that it is doing an "initial test" that "would give drivers more control over the rates they charge riders."

The ride-hailing giant has made many changes to the way it works in response to California's passage of Assembly Bill 5. The law requires companies to treat workers as employees-eligible for sick days and other benefits-rather than independent contractors if they are controlled by their employer and contribute to its usual course of business. Uber has argued that it is a technology platform that connects riders with drivers, not a transportation company, so the drivers aren't part of its usual course of business.










At least two lawsuits have been filed in federal court alleging that Uber misclassified drivers, citing the law, which took effect Jan. 1. Separately, the lawmaker who wrote AB5 has urged attorneys in some of California's biggest cities to enforce the statute.

The fare test and other recent changes are part of Uber's effort to strengthen its case that its drivers operate with some degree of independence. Earlier this month, Uber capped its commissions on rides across California. Last month, it allowed drivers in the state to see where riders were going, letting them choose the trips they wanted to take. Previously, drivers agreed to trips without knowing the destination.

Uber's latest changes will set up a bidding system that lets drivers increase fares in 10% increments, up to a maximum of five times Uber's set price, the person involved in developing the feature said. That price includes base fare, time spent and distance covered by a driver. There is no limit on how often drivers can raise prices. Once a rider pings the Uber app at the locations in the pilot program, Uber will match the rider with the driver who has set the lowest price, the person said. Drivers who have set higher fares are gradually dispatched as more riders request rides.

While the changes give drivers more autonomy, setting fares too high could lead to fewer trips and longer waits. For riders, the feature might result in higher fares and more volatility. Uber also risks losing riders to rival Lyft Inc., which hasn't announced any changes to its app in response to California's new gig-economy law.

Starting next week, Uber plans to let drivers also set fares lower than Uber's price. In addition to choosing a higher multiple, drivers will be able to charge as little as one-tenth Uber's set price, decreasing fares 10% at a time. They will also be allowed to opt out of surge pricing.

"Drivers want to make more money, but now they're competing with another driver for that money, so it's a lot more work and a lot more confusing," said Harry Campbell, a former Uber and Lyft driver who runs a popular blog for drivers. "What happens if drivers start setting fares lower and lower just so they can get rides?"

The test program also doesn't account for quality, Mr. Campbell said, because it doesn't give drivers with better ratings the ability to charge the higher price, as would typically be the case in a free marketplace.

Lawyers say allowing drivers to choose the trips they want to take and set fares on them strengthens one of the three requirements Uber must meet to avoid reclassifying drivers as employees: that they are free from the company's control.

"It could be a game-changer for that," said Dan Handman, a partner specializing in labor and employment law at Hirschfeld Kraemer LLP's Los Angeles office. "But whether or not they can also use this to show that drivers are outside their normal course of business is questionable."

By testing the new feature in smaller cities, Uber wants to limit any potential damage to its business, said the person who worked on the feature. Uber will use feedback from the initial rollout to determine whether to broaden the measure statewide, the person said.

Lyft, DoorDash Inc. and Postmates Inc. have raised more than $110 million for a planned ballot initiative this year, asking that voters exempt them from AB5. The ballot measure also includes several guarantees to ride-hailing and delivery drivers that coalition members say don't currently exist, such as giving drivers 30 cents for each mile driven to account for gas and other vehicle costs, health-care subsidies for drivers who work 15 hours or more a week and occupational-accident insurance coverage while on the job.

Uber and Postmates also sued California to challenge the legislation. The food-delivery rivals joined two drivers in the lawsuit filed in federal court last month. The suit claims that the law violates constitutional guarantees of equal protection because of how it targets some workers and companies.

-Eliot Brown contributed to this article.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

"Starting next week, Uber plans to let drivers also set fares lower than Uber’s price. In addition to choosing a higher multiple, drivers will be able to charge as little as one-tenth Uber’s set price, decreasing fares 10% at a time. They will also be allowed to opt out of surge pricing."

Already ruined cuz Super ants since cheapest gets the ping especially at an airport where everyone at the same place

LMAO .20 per mile here we come

If I was a lot lizard I'd stand on my roof with a sign "5 times the rate" and anyone leaving lot scabbing for cheaper gets bricks to the windshield lol

Anyway no minimum bar means completely worthless feature have experience with an app that tried it

Empty bellies will ruin drivers trying to charge legal rates

Just more games when they all belong in prison, people will do $2 airport rides just to get out of there faster smh

How long till screenshots show "25% service fee" is still a lie lol?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Some Cali drivers are skeptical about how well this will work.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-experiment-lets-california-drivers-set-their-own-fares.374270/


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

You cannot trust any Uber driver. Cut-throat strategy will evolve, especially towards the end of the month. Does the ping go to the lowest bidder?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber is testing a bit... allowing some drivers in some locations in some circumstances to set their own fares. The pax will get matched with the lowest price.

Here is an excerpt from the article :

"Uber is experimenting with a new feature in California that allows drivers to set their own prices for rides in some circumstances instead of accepting Uber's set price, according to a report from _The Wall Street Journal_. The new feature allows for drivers to increase fares to up to five times more than Uber's original price, and it follows other major changes Uber made in California in response to the new gig work law.

According to the _WSJ_, the new changes let drivers increase fares in 10 percent increments, up to five times what Uber sets the base price of the ride. The new feature effectively creates a bidding system where drivers with lower prices get the first customers. As demand increases, drivers who had set higher prices will be matched with riders, too"

This is the beginning of what so many drivers have wanted! Sure, there will be bumps in the road and plenty of things to complain about, but what many experienced drivers want is the ability to set their own prices for each ride. Hooray!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

This gig might start making financial sense again.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Except when newbies and desperate ants bid BELOW 1.0x!


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

mbd said:


> You cannot trust any Uber driver. Cut-throat strategy will evolve, especially towards the end of the month. Does the ping go to the lowest bidder?


"Uber will match the rider with the driver who has set the lowest price, the person said. Drivers who have set higher fares are gradually dispatched as more riders request rides."

Read drivers who try to set a legal rate that covers costs will never get rides lol

Well still hoping on destinations for all, don't even know where airport lot is it it's not a rematch going my way it's cancel & gtf back home


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

"Starting next week, Uber plans to let drivers also set fares lower than Uber’s price. In addition to choosing a higher multiple, drivers will be able to charge as little as one-tenth Uber’s set price "

no requests, drivers will bid lower. what is 1/10th of min fare in cali?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Airport ants who camp out at the airport,will low ball the ride going to the airport. It is free $$ for the ant. Ants dead mile going back to the airport now has a $$$$$ attached to it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Calling all ladies...

FREE RIDES OVER HERE!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

some drivers, huh? LIke who, and how were they picked?


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Three small airports to start


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

it wont work. people that drive with a visa have no clue about min wages . Here is something they will think when setting there app up.
( this 2 or 3 dollars is 3 dollars i did not have before ) . They will work for far less then min wages . This has been tested already these people pick up those 3 dollar uber eats orders and 2 or 3 dollar dd orders . This is like being graded on a curve .
UBER is doing this so they can get prices lower. Lower your price the more business you get . How low can you go .


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Curious how this will work from the pax side?



kingcorey321 said:


> it wont work. people that drive with a visa have no clue about min wages . Here is something they will think when setting there app up.
> ( this 2 or 3 dollars is 3 dollars i did not have before ) . They will work for far less then min wages . This has been tested already these people pick up those 3 dollar uber eats orders and 2 or 3 dollar dd orders . This is like being graded on a curve .
> UBER is doing this so they can get prices lower. Lower your price the more business you get . How low can you go .


According to what it says, drivers can only set prices higher than the regular rate, not lower.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm not that down on it as some of you guys are. Maybe this has to do with markets being different, but allowing for riders to choose their driver and what they are willing to pay opens up new possibilities. This would allow nicer cars to be on platform and work only part time automatically filtering out dirt bags who want filet mignon for McDonald's prices.

The idiots who drive for half the federal deduction will be automatically opting in to the worst type of trashy riders and not to mention driving their cars totally into the ground at a loss. People have always said that deactivated/low rated drivers should be given the opportunity to still work but only get pool requests. The way the system works now is total garbage and way too broad; nice riders going to a fancy dinner can get absolute shit cars and motel junkies can get rides in actual nice cars. It is all random under the X platform. Not everyone will sacrifice quality for price. There will be a market for people looking for a better car, higher rated driver, etc. Also, as a "business owner", you can adjust rates and determine a sweet spot for selling your services.

So what that your ride count may decrease? You're not operating at a loss on _any_ ride any longer and can feel good about doing it because you are doing it for what _you_ feel you're worth. Maybe it won't be worth it because of saturation but is that any different than what we have now? I like the option of doing away with surge, too. If there weather is bad or it's an extremely busy event, bump your rates. I would take this option in a heartbeat, but maybe I am just naive about it.

EDIT: I just read that riders _cannot_ actually choose their driver still and rides go to the lowest bidder and so forth on up. Stupid. This is not a viable or way to achieve what I wrote. Sorry. Didn't have access to that article.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

They (Uber itself) could start with raising prices to just below taxi rates.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> I'm not that down on it as some of you guys are. Maybe this has to do with markets being different, but allowing for riders to choose their driver and what they are willing to pay opens up new possibilities. This would allow nicer cars to be on platform and work only part time automatically filtering out dirt bags who want filet mignon for McDonald's prices.
> 
> The idiots who drive for half the federal deduction will be automatically opting in to the worst type of trashy riders and not to mention driving their cars totally into the ground at a loss. People have always said that deactivated/low rated drivers should be given the opportunity to still work but only get pool requests. The way the system works now is total garbage and way too broad; nice riders going to a fancy dinner can get absolute shit cars and motel junkies can get rides in actual nice cars. It is all random under the X platform. Not everyone will sacrifice quality for price. There will be a market for people looking for a better car, higher rated driver, etc. Also, as a "business owner", you can adjust rates and determine a sweet spot for selling your services.
> 
> So what that your ride count may decrease? You're not operating at a loss on _any_ ride any longer and can feel good about doing it because you are doing it for what _you_ feel you're worth. Maybe it won't be worth it because of saturation but is that any different than what we have now? I like the option of doing away with surge, too. If there weather is bad or it's an extremely busy event, bump your rates. I would take this option in a heartbeat, but maybe I am just naive about it.


That market orders xl select black luxe lol & if there's no floor the desperate and or dumb xl, select, black, lux drivers will give rides for less than x rate like they give x rides in xl, select,black, now

You can see em on the map in xl, select, black but still have x & pool on LMAO these people don't have a choice pretty sure they can do 3rd grade math but like Michael Jackson this is it $3 an hour better than zero and no one will enforce the law with these illegal rates

Yeah eventually they'll all fail but pings will be slow like those tiers are now

These criminal cowards are so mad they're being forced to grant labor rights their entitled to they come up with this crap of setting prices lower lmao who on the planet would want to earn less the only reason that's an option is to punish drivers who just want to earn a minimum wage picking up side work, they despise drivers and hate them like Hitler hated Jews, they'd rather drivers die by their worthless app distractions,and games then earn even a minimum wage

They can't possibly lower rates any lower as they're already into the 1960s & 70s actually .50 a mile is a 1919 cab rate so they put a option in for drivers to do it so they can't be blamed for desperate drivers setting a rate that nets them .50 an hour cuz that's still better than zero

I hope everyone at Uber burns in h e l l if one exists & they all spend life in prison even being forced they come up with evil bs to screw drivers

No minimum floor is pure evil & you'll see once the .20 per mile super ants get all the rides while "gradually" the drivers who set legal rates wait hours between pings & end up not bothering or lowering their rates till they get pings

These dirtbags aren't clever just preying on the huddled masses & exploiting seniors on fixed incomes that will wait 4 hours for a $5 ride


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Curious how this will work from the pax side?
> 
> 
> According to what it says, drivers can only set prices higher than the regular rate, not lower.


I didn't copy the whole article, but yes drivers can bid below the suggested rate.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Mista T said:


> I didn't copy the whole article, but yes drivers can bid below the suggested rate.


A bunch of stupid ants are gonna screw it up for everyone else &#128580;


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

producemanjames said:


> A bunch of stupid ants are gonna screw it up for everyone else &#128580;


That would be a first


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Curious how this will work from the pax side?
> 
> 
> According to what it says, drivers can only set prices higher than the regular rate, not lower.


from the article - "Starting next week, Uber plans to let drivers *also set fares lower than Uber's price*. In addition to choosing a higher multiple, drivers will be able to charge as little as one-tenth Uber's set price, decreasing fares 10% at a time. They will also be allowed to opt out of surge pricing. "


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

producemanjames said:


> A bunch of stupid ants are gonna screw it up for everyone else &#128580;


Tough Competition, price wars and cutthroat discounting is the mainstay of any deregulated capitalistic Free System.

The ants &#128028; will Undercut, Decimate and Destroy all Entry Level Ground Transportation Providers who View Deregulation as an opportunity to earn more.

&#128073;*Deregulation of any industry ALWAYS benefits the CONSUMER
Not the Provider* &#128077; and consumers Demand dirt cheap Fares

The Beginning of the End for many Drivers.
Winners:
Cutthroat ESL immigrants because Americans are Fat, Spoiled & Lazy.
Retirees because it's more about something to do Not the money


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I think it is good. Sure, during non-busy times some drivers will bid much lower than Uber's normal fare so you might not even be able to get base rates. But I don't really see the problem. Just don't drive during those times if you need more than that. But I'm sick of no or ridiculously low surge where I live during snow storms where I'm apparently one of the only drivers on the road, and riders telling me they've been waiting 45 minutes for a driver. There are enough passengers that will pay a premium during such conditions to make them profitable. I'm quite confident I could set the fares to at least triple fares and get back to back rides during these storms. Back in old surge multiplier days 5x fares were common during snow storms. I saw it go up to 13x.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

i would like to go on record stating that that this is the best idea Uber has ever come up with to make both its drivers and riders happy.
.
.
Not.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Curious how this will work from the pax side?
> 
> 
> According to what it says, drivers can only set prices higher than the regular rate, not lower.


Good question. I'm almost tempted to take a ride to find out.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

What will happen is those who price way too low will beat up their cars. They actually need to have minimum rates for the first few months. To show drivers what a profitable rate is and is not. 
Lets Say Ant number 1 says I will go 50 miles for 20 bucks. He's an idiot and his car breaks down within three months
Ant 2 has a more reasonable price. for 50 Miles its 100 dollars. He doesnt get as many rides that fare out but unless its busy. yet when he does that ride he profits.He makes money going and if he can go back empty and lose a little of profit.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Buckiemohawk said:


> What will happen is those who price way too low will beat up their cars. They actually need to have minimum rates for the first few months. To show drivers what a profitable rate is and is not.
> Lets Say Ant number 1 says I will go 50 miles for 20 bucks. He's an idiot and his car breaks down within three months
> Ant 2 has a more reasonable price. for 50 Miles its 100 dollars. He doesnt get as many rides that fare out but unless its busy. yet when he does that ride he profits.He makes money going and if he can go back empty and lose a little of profit.


Deregulation of Fares Only Benefits the Consumer
never the service provider.

&#128073;Cutthroat ESL Ant &#128028; Immigrants who work 18 hour days, eat Rock Soup &#129379; and live in Group Housing will undercut and Destroy their Fat Lazy In-Debt, Entitled American Competition.

Frankly, entry level ground transportation has traditionally been
the Purview of immigrants. Fare Deregulation will return the industry
to normalcy and Fat Lazy Americans to Walmart stocking shelves and
mopping the bathrooms.

All is well in America &#127482;&#127480; TRUMP 2020 &#128077;


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Buckiemohawk said:


> What will happen is those who price way too low will beat up their cars. They actually need to have minimum rates for the first few months. To show drivers what a profitable rate is and is not.
> Lets Say Ant number 1 says I will go 50 miles for 20 bucks. He's an idiot and his car breaks down within three months
> Ant 2 has a more reasonable price. for 50 Miles its 100 dollars. He doesnt get as many rides that fare out but unless its busy. yet when he does that ride he profits.He makes money going and if he can go back empty and lose a little of profit.


The whole business plan is for ant #1 to fail 1000 new ants sign up every day 996 of them will fail

I don't know why but it's plenty of drivers who actually accept pool & take .60 per mile rides they aren't making money they are Beating up their rides already for 1 McChicken an hour & a gallon of gas now it'll be half a McChicken and half a gallon of gas lol

They can't lower rates anymore because they already don't cover costs on 90+% of rides but ants can & they spent all day high fiving each other thinking this is brilliant, it's pure evil to set no minimum bar most drivers are desperate & will charge less than current rates

I've seen it with my own eyes with an app that tried it, in an entire year I got 2 requests lmao while everyone else on the app which was obviously Uber Lyft failures was willing to set Orlando's rates 2+ years ago when x rates were over $1.10 they literally had .50 a mile set up

This is revenge & punishment for being forced to show details period oh you want details fine we will still find a way so that you get less than minimum wage, we hate & despise you friggen drivers how dare you want human rights & labor laws followed

They only want riders they don't care about costs they make money every ride, drivers costs are no n existent to them drive 100 miles for $4 who cares they made $4.40


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Lyft is going to get a lot busier


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> Lyft is going to get a lot busier


Lyft threw in the towel lol, riders will take .20 a mile idiot on Uber way before Lyft app gets open

Seems like Lyft just slowly just letting the lights turn themselves off

Lyft been so dead here it's laughable all my pings are 20+ minutes away and I keep getting same request so no one's picking them up and ar is 1% because they threaten so much for cancelling that I don't bother if it's not an XL 3 minutes away


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm torn as whether or not this is good or bad for drivers. I can see STRONG arguments on both sides.

Others have already pointed out the issue of drivers lowering their rates to get rides, and I agree that will happen. But what I do like about this is that "surge" (so to speak) is now allowed to naturally happen, as opposed to it being determined by the app's algorithm. Surge was always "marketed" by Uber as being a supply/demand way of setting prices. But pure supply/demand price setting requires a market of numerous buyers and seller influencing the price. When only one party determines the price, that is an artificial supply/demand price.

So what I see happening is that in markets and times where supply of drivers exceed demand of riders, fares are going to be even lower than Uber's rates, but in markets and times where demand of riders exceeds supply of drivers, fares are going to be higher than Uber's rates, and drivers who know how to find those markets and times will experience the glory days of surge.


----------



## Truelytcufrebu (Oct 9, 2019)

The chance for even lower rates or rates equal to current is exactly what Uber wants. The Bar has been set too low already. Let regulation set a minimum per mile/minute as well car cap FIRST! Then let the drivers choose w that minimum enforced.


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

Fargle said:


> They (Uber itself) could start with raising prices to just below taxi rates.


In NYC uber rates are already ABOVE taxi rates and WAY ABOVE car service rates.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I think it is good. Sure, during non-busy times some drivers will bid much lower than Uber's normal fare so you might not even be able to get base rates. But I don't really see the problem. Just don't drive during those times if you need more than that. But I'm sick of no or ridiculously low surge where I live during snow storms where I'm apparently one of the only drivers on the road, and riders telling me they've been waiting 45 minutes for a driver. There are enough passengers that will pay a premium during such conditions to make them profitable. I'm quite confident I could set the fares to at least triple fares and get back to back rides during these storms. Back in old surge multiplier days 5x fares were common during snow storms. I saw it go up to 13x.


Except for two issues, at least where I live:
1) It doesn't snow that often (or other dramatic event that causes demand to spike wildly while cutting supply so one or two days won't make up for the rest of them being screwed up.
2) State of Emergency: If an SOE is called, Uber limits the surge, will they still cap at 2X or so, probably. Any time it snows here we get a SOE.

So, I see this as being a disaster for small increases in demand, we won't get small surges and then for high demand events you might get a spike and then it quickly going down as greedy ants undercut the price..


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Except when newbies and desperate ants bid BELOW 1.0x!


Yup
#1 driver complaint is illegal pay, hey let's give them an option to set their pay lower lmao knowing they can't lower it anymore so let the dumb & desperate do it that makes it a choice

Everyone at Uber deserves the elecelectric chair they despise & hate labor so much that this is revenge & punishment for being forced to show details truly evil people behind this Ponzi

Oh well I rarely play in the ..60 per mile pool so enjoy the .20 per mile winners that will be staying busy haha



reg barclay said:


> Curious how this will work from the pax side?
> 
> 
> According to what it says, drivers can only set prices higher than the regular rate, not lower.


"Uber will match the rider with the driver who has set the lowest price, the person said. Drivers who have set higher fares are gradually dispatched as more riders request rides."

They can't lower rates anymore they're already from the 1919s-1970s lol but they can get the dumb & desperate to

Just when you think these dirtbags run out of fraud



Truelytcufrebu said:


> The chance for even lower rates or rates equal to current is exactly what Uber wants. The Bar has been set too low already. Let regulation set a minimum per mile/minute as well car cap FIRST! Then let the drivers choose w that minimum enforced.


Cali & states all in on this Ponzi they really don't care it would take 5 minutes to regulate minimum fare, minimum per mile, minimum per minute that drivers gets 100% of like they have for 50+ years for cabs, nothing else in the app or what "lawmakers" do benefits drivers it's a bunch of middle men arguing over their cut which is now 50-90% of every ride no labor no risk needed just cash flow

This just to drag it threw courts while all the criminals lawyers and bribe takers can keep skimming off every ride

It's to the point 5 people/department/"companies" all make more on a single ride then the driver

Slavery 2.0 brought to you by sillyCON valley

This is now a joke it's too comical to even be real but no fbi no labor department just an app stealing $1-5 on 2+ million out of 4+ million rides per day via app, no gun needed

100% organized crime a Rico act with government protection

No one cares paying millions of drivers $3 an hour better than them being on unemployment doh that ran out that's why their willing to work for illegal wages tis a choice lol


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mista T said:


> I didn't copy the whole article, but yes drivers can bid below the suggested rate.





troothequalstroll said:


> "Uber will match the rider with the driver who has set the lowest price, the person said. Drivers who have set higher fares are gradually dispatched as more riders request rides."


If both of these are correct, then what's to stop it turning into a race to the bottom?

This kind of stuff is what makes me skeptical that these kinds of efforts to improve the gig economy could make things worse.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Sounds like a "reality" show in the making


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> If both of these are correct, then what's to stop it turning into a race to the bottom?
> 
> This kind of stuff is what makes me skeptical that these kinds of efforts to improve the gig economy could make things worse.


Nothing we had an app here called hovit a couple years ago when x rates were $1.10 per mile where yo could set your rates, I was the only driver on it at $1.10 everyone else was .60 or less some even set it at .20, I got 2 xl rides at $2 a mile on Christmas the entire year before they closed up shop

This is revenge punishment for being forced to show details they don't care about labors cost they get a cut every ride & soon as they fail 1000 new ants sign up daily


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

turtle75 said:


> In NYC uber rates are already ABOVE taxi rates and WAY ABOVE car service rates.


Really? Then what % of riders use Uber or Lyft?



reg barclay said:


> If both of these are correct, then what's to stop it turning into a race to the bottom?
> 
> This kind of stuff is what makes me skeptical that these kinds of efforts to improve the gig economy could make things worse.


In my opinion The Algorithm is probably laughing right now!!


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Really? Then what % of riders use Uber or Lyft?
> 
> 
> I don't know but recently I was in a neighborhood I'm not too familiar with and I started to request an uber but a local saw me and told me there was a car service base around the corner that's better. She was right. Uber wanted $24 and the car service charged me somewhere between $12-15, I don't remember the exact amount. I asked my driver if he ever drove for uber, he said he used to but the pay was terrible so he stopped. I told him uber quoted me $24 for the ride he was giving me and he told me if he was driving uber he probably would've only gotten $8 of that $24.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Except for two issues, at least where I live:
> 1) It doesn't snow that often (or other dramatic event that causes demand to spike wildly while cutting supply so one or two days won't make up for the rest of them being screwed up.
> 2) State of Emergency: If an SOE is called, Uber limits the surge, will they still cap at 2X or so, probably. Any time it snows here we get a SOE.
> 
> So, I see this as being a disaster for small increases in demand, we won't get small surges and then for high demand events you might get a spike and then it quickly going down as greedy ants undercut the price..


When Uber increases the fares during a SOE, it makes them look bad. But it won't be Uber raising the fares. It will be all of us immoral drivers! The blame on them is off.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> If both of these are correct, then what's to stop it turning into a race to the bottom?


No doubt there will be plenty of drivers that will try to undercut the rest of us. However, I would rather set my rate at, say, 150% and wait for a ride than keep going lower and lower on price.

Let the lowball drivers have the first ride or two. Unless there are dozens of them, I will get a ride eventually, once they are all occupied. That's how surge is supposed to work, after all!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mista T said:


> No doubt there will be plenty of drivers that will try to undercut the rest of us. However, I would rather set my rate at, say, 150% and wait for a ride than keep going lower and lower on price.
> 
> Let the lowball drivers have the first ride or two. Unless there are dozens of them, I will get a ride eventually, once they are all occupied. That's how surge is supposed to work, after all!


That's assuming you'd get enough pings (after all the lowballers have been taken) to make it worth your time to sit with the app on. Not saying that wouldn't be the case, but I'm far from convinced.

Higher chance it would work for someone who's retired, and doing nothing anyway, and can wait for a once or twice daily unicorn ride. Rather than people who would be passing up other job opportunities to sit with the app on.

IMHO these various fixes are unnecessary. And the simplest thing would be to force them to raise driver rates, to a point where any driver who is actively on a trip, driving an average car, is guaranteed to make a reasonable amount. All the rest (such as driver supply/demand) could be sorted out by the natural market, in conjunction with surge switched back to the multiplier method.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> That's assuming you'd get enough pings (after all the lowballers have been taken) to make it worth your time to sit with the app on. Not saying that wouldn't be the case, but I'm far from convinced.
> 
> Higher chance it would work for someone who's retired, and doing nothing anyway, and can wait for a once or twice daily unicorn ride. Rather than people who would be passing up other job opportunities to sit with the app on.
> 
> IMHO these various fixes are unnecessary. And the simplest thing would be to force them to raise driver rates, to a point where any driver who is actively on a trip, driving an average car, is guaranteed to make a reasonable amount. All the rest (such as driver supply/demand) could be sorted out by the natural market, in conjunction with surge switched back to the multiplier method.


I think it will be a mixed bag. Assuming I set my rate at 150% (using same example) then when it is slow, it will be even slower. But when it is busy, I anticipate getting paid better.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I think it will be a mixed bag. Assuming I set my rate at 150% (using same example) then when it is slow, it will be even slower. But when it is busy, I anticipate getting paid better.


It seems like you will end up with a lot of dead hours using that strategy.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

goneubering said:


> It seems like you will end up with a lot of dead hours using that strategy.


Yes, I agree. Luckily for me (or unluckily?) I am not in CA, so I get to watch this grand experiment play out.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

What would be really cool, IMO, is if the pax input their ride going from A to B, and Uber spit out a list of nearby drivers and the cost associated with each one, then let pax choose.

Example:

1 min away 4.79 rating $13-15
3 min away 4.91 rating $14-16
3 min away 4.73 rating $9-11
6 min away 4.98 rating $22-25
8 min away 4.84 rating $8-10
12 min away 4.83 rating $6-7


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Mista T said:


> No doubt there will be plenty of drivers that will try to undercut the rest of us. However, I would rather set my rate at, say, 150% and wait for a ride than keep going lower and lower on price.
> 
> Let the lowball drivers have the first ride or two. Unless there are dozens of them, I will get a ride eventually, once they are all occupied. That's how surge is supposed to work, after all!


I agree and was thinking the same. Maybe in humongous markets this is different but in smaller markets, there ultimately are only a finite number of drivers. If someone wants to drive a person 30-40 miles away for $10, knock yourself out. While they are off the board, I'm cool doing shorties and medium length trips at 1.5-2x. In my experience, most riders don't even blink paying a 2x for a safe ride home at night when we're talking shorter trips.

Maybe even more drivers sign up attracted by this and saturation worsens though. Who knows? We'll just have to wait and see. All I know, as a part time driver, I would feel much better about ALL my rides bring worth my time. If that means my hours get halved, cut even more or it forces me it off the game entirely, I am okay with that.


goneubering said:


> It seems like you will end up with a lot of dead hours using that strategy.


Yes, I see this benefiting part timers during busier times than the guys and gals doing this full/all time. The diminishing returns will become more acute I think. I do feel for the drivers trying to square peg the round hole but if it's *you* cutting yourself down to $0.20/mi or lower, can they really blame anyone but themselves at this point?


Boca Ratman said:


> Sounds like a "reality" show in the making


Or a horror movie. What happens when a bunch of disgruntled drivers get together, request one of these $0.05/mi drivers, pull him out of the car and beat the shit out of him? We've seen this happen with taxi vs Uber, just not here in America... yet.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

This is going to be like Mad Max, the ant wars are about to begin.
I have a feeling my driving days may be coming to an end soon.
Even on this site I have seen people say they have absolutely no vehicle costs other than fuel, which on a prius could be less than 5 cents per mile.
And these are readers who frequent this site and should be better informed than the average rideshare driver.
The unwashed masses will soon destroy this gig.
This will be a steep spiral toward .20 per mile in my humble opinion.
Setting a reasonable rate only works if rideshare drivers are financially savvy, and I say those two things for the most part, are not compatible.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> If someone wants to drive a person 30-40 miles away for $10, knock yourself out.


Exactly! The way it is now is very similar... I'm not willing to drive 2.5 miles for free to pick anyone up. If you are, then more power to you. Bye! Drive safe!

So I wait longer for a closer ride. Sometimes I wait 20 minutes, sometimes 20 seconds. I'm willing to take that chance in order to save a bunch of time and money.

I would rather give 1 ride at 2x than 5 rides at .5x.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> What would be really cool, IMO, is if the pax input their ride going from A to B, and Uber spit out a list of nearby drivers and the cost associated with each one, then let pax choose.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


Very creative idea! I used to doubt Uber would ever give us what they've done so far to combat AB5 so your suggestion probably is technically possible.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Mista T said:


> What would be really cool, IMO, is if the pax input their ride going from A to B, and Uber spit out a list of nearby drivers and the cost associated with each one, then let pax choose.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


Too much "friction" & it becomes a game of why did the driver I choose ignore me lol can't have riders picking drivers it's fifo or it's Bros just picking women, bigots just picking their bubble, everyone choosing nicest ride cheapest price etc etc etc

Rider chooses 2 drivers both ignore now gets mad...

Plus their minutes away is always a lie & ratings are racist, genderist, weatherist, vehicle typist, I'm running lateist, pretty much a useless feature drivers & riders do t use as intended it should have zero impact on getting rides

Closest driver is the most efficient, beneficial, fair, green than anything else.

All this stars, #of rides, diamond, seniority, vehicle type, algos is all bs & unnecessary

Closest rider gets 1st crack at contract & it goes to next closest till a certain number of drivers ignore it, than goes back to the closest with more money attached per rider agreeing to pay more & that cycle keeps repeating

Only time that algo makes sense is events I guess where there's 100 cars all with same gps coordinates and they want to reward drivers who act like employees or whatever

All this is unnecessary if every ride just paid a legal wage & fares were regulated but hey gotta make cab driver rocket science needing billion dollar worldwide networks & Neuro scientists/game develepors/psychologists... apparently that's all core to the business of taxi driver


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Can you imagine how ridiculous allowing drivers to undercut each other is ? They should not allow drivers to go under a base minimum.


----------



## Damn Boy (Jan 28, 2019)

Somalipirate said:


> *Uber Is Testing a Feature That Lets Some California Drivers Set Fares*
> *Move gives drivers more control in response to state's gig-economy law*
> By
> Preetika Rana
> ...


why these shitbags at Fuber always overdo things. why can't they pay living wage?


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

njn said:


> "Starting next week, Uber plans to let drivers also set fares lower than Uber's price. In addition to choosing a higher multiple, drivers will be able to charge as little as one-tenth Uber's set price "
> 
> no requests, drivers will bid lower. what is 1/10th of min fare in cali?


Net in Los Angeles would be 6¢ per mile and 2.1¢ per minute

That would make a trip from LAX to Downtown $1.65


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Can you imagine how ridiculous allowing drivers to undercut each other is ? They should not allow drivers to go under a base minimum.


It's a feature NOT 1 driver would ever request or want NOT 1 but thousands will use it desperate to get any ride and Uber can't lower rates anymore lol they already don't cover costs on 90+% of requests & are literally from 1919-1970s

#1 complaint is pay & these criminals add a feature to earn less lmao every single coward at Uber deserves a life sentence in prison EVERYONE


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

So pax will now know that the driver sets the rate.
If a pax is in a hurry and is pissed that they have to pay $30 for a fare that is usually $7 than you can be assured that you be given a 1 star
in return.
There goes the excuse" Sorry Sir,but Uber sets the price,not me"
I hope this system does not come to the east coast,because i would hate having to explain to the pax why "I" decided to raise their rates.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> So pax will now know that the driver sets the rate.
> If a pax is in a hurry and is pissed that they have to pay $30 for a fare that is usually $7 than you can be assured that you be given a 1 star
> in return.
> There goes the excuse" Sorry Sir,but Uber sets the price,not me"
> I hope this system does not come to the east coast,because i would hate having to explain to the pax why "I" decided to raise their rates.


Ummm "because I don't work for free or illegal wages, I can drop you off at nearest safe space & you can wait for a driver who does, matter of fact since you said that I pretty much can guarantee you won't appreciate my service & risking of my life with a tip so I'm going to do that anyway as I feel unsafe with such humans"

Embrace & earn your 1 stars young jedi they mean nothing

$1 more per trip is worth a 1 star 1 outta 100 gonna ding ya like that just for a free ride credit or hate your race/gender/radio/car once your over a certain amount of rides they don't matter

The 1 star does nothing the $1 gets ya a McChicken


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

MajorBummer said:


> If a pax is in a hurry and is pissed that they have to pay $30 for a fare that is usually $7 than you can be assured that you be given a 1 star
> in return.


You feel free to set your rate at a low level, when the time comes. We won't be offended.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Can you imagine how ridiculous allowing drivers to undercut each other is ? They should not allow drivers to go under a base minimum.


I don't think people realize what Uber is doing &#8230; Once the undercutting begins and those Drivers waiting for higher fares start *****ing and compalining about not getting any rides because of all the "ants" wiling to work for less..

Wel that takes all the heat off Uber as Uber can righteously claim that they have handed over Fare structure to the Drivers ... that it is in the hands not theirs..and they will be right.

Uber no longer needs to screw over drivers on Fares.. ..Drivers will do it to themselves

Hope I am wrong but that is what I see, and coming to a City near all of us soon


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I think it is good. Sure, during non-busy times some drivers will bid much lower than Uber's normal fare so you might not even be able to get base rates. But I don't really see the problem. Just don't drive during those times if you need more than that. But I'm sick of no or ridiculously low surge where I live during snow storms where I'm apparently one of the only drivers on the road, and riders telling me they've been waiting 45 minutes for a driver. There are enough passengers that will pay a premium during such conditions to make them profitable. I'm quite confident I could set the fares to at least triple fares and get back to back rides during these storms. Back in old surge multiplier days 5x fares were common during snow storms. I saw it go up to 13x.


But how often do you get snowstorms? And what about the added cost of dealing with any incidents while you're slip-sliding away? I don't think I'll undercut my price. I may not go sky-high, but there is no way I'm going to voluntarily ask for less money per trip.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> But how often do you get snowstorms? And what about the added cost of dealing with any incidents while you're slip-sliding away? I don't think I'll undercut my price. I may not go sky-high, but there is no way I'm going to voluntarily ask for less money per trip.


Snow storms used to be my favorite days for driving but since surge is basically gone a lot of times I don't even go out. Without surge, Snow days you make less money than on a normal day due to traffic congestion causing slower road speeds.

If this system came to my area I would often jack up my prices. I'll sit at home only accepting trips at 3X. If I never get a ride, fine. If I get one, I'll put down everything for some real money. Sometimes where I live, I'm the only driver within 30 minutes distance of a passenger. Some might bite rather than waiting for someone from town. People pay taxis to drive out here even though they cost a lot more than Uber.

I might occasionally undercut other drivers also, to increase the odds of a trip on destination mode if I'm not in a hurry, if it works that way. Or alternatively, I might jack up the price on destination mode, because if I'm running late I might accept being actually late for a ride of the right price.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Snow storms used to be my favorite days for driving but since surge is basically gone a lot of times I don't even go out. Without surge, Snow days you make less money than on a normal day due to traffic congestion causing slower road speeds.
> 
> If this system came to my area I would often jack up my prices. I'll sit at home only accepting trips at 3X. If I never get a ride, fine. If I get one, I'll put down everything for some real money. Sometimes where I live, I'm the only driver within 30 minutes distance of a passenger. Some might bite rather than waiting for someone from town. People pay taxis to drive out here even though they cost a lot more than Uber.
> 
> I might occasionally undercut other drivers also, to increase the odds of a trip on destination mode if I'm not in a hurry, if it works that way. Or alternatively, I might jack up the price on destination mode, because if I'm running late I might accept being actually late for a ride of the right price.


There will definitely be a learning curve for us Cali drivers but I don't see this feature going nationwide.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MajorBummer said:


> So pax will now know that the driver sets the rate.
> If a pax is in a hurry and is pissed that they have to pay $30 for a fare that is usually $7 than you can be assured that you be given a 1 star
> in return.
> There goes the excuse" Sorry Sir,but Uber sets the price,not me"
> I hope this system does not come to the east coast,because i would hate having to explain to the pax why "I" decided to raise their rates.


If it works up that way, I'll just spend a Thursday nights doing rides from the bars to the dorms near campus. They are min fare trips anyway... can sometimes do 4 or 5 in an hour. Then I'll take all those 5 stars as a buffer while I jack up the prices for other rides. One long trip at 3X will make up for a whole night of lost min fare bar runs if I had to run them free to get 5 stars.

Only your rating compared to other drivers is important. So you might get bad ratings from the occasional pax from jacking up the rates, but remember also, you don't have to have a perfect rating. You just need to have a driver rating that is not much too below average in your market to stay active as a driver, and a bit above average to meet some other driver incentive programs. The average rating is going to be dropping, not just your rating.



goneubering said:


> There will definitely be a learning curve for us Cali drivers but I don't see this feature going nationwide.


You are probably right. It is not in Uber's interest.

Uber says lower fares means more money. And they are right. Lower fares means more rides for THEM.

For us, we can only physically do so many rides in one hour, so as long as you are not waiting between pings, it does NOT help us to have low fares. During busy times I often get ride requests before dropping off my previous passengers, and this will sometimes go on for hours. In the past that usually meant surge on most rides from 2x-4x, but these days this can go on for hours and when I check my earnings they are all at base rates or maybe have an occasional few dollars of sticky surge added. The sticky flat surges seem to amount to maybe 1.25x surge at best on average. During all of those times where you get back to back requests, that is practically proof that you could be charging a higher fare.

Uber will resist this change nationwide, as they resisted implementing it in California. But they might make some nationwide changes too because of the danger that if they exert too much control over drivers that they might be ruled as misclassifying workers in other states or federally.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

dauction said:


> I don't think people realize what Uber is doing &#8230; Once the undercutting begins and those Drivers waiting for higher fares start @@@@@ing and compalining about not getting any rides because of all the "ants" wiling to work for less..
> 
> Wel that takes all the heat off Uber as Uber can righteously claim that they have handed over Fare structure to the Drivers ... that it is in the hands not theirs..and they will be right.
> 
> ...


You know, that is always possible. Which begs the question: why didn't they do this years ago????


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Mista T said:


> You know, that is always possible. Which begs the question: why didn't they do this years ago????


Years ago they introduced pool which increases ridership by 2+ million rides per day & every January cut pay by 20% until they got to .60 per mile which they probably couldn't believe people were actually still accepting and they can't literally cut it again it's as low as they can go so here we are a feature not ONE driver would request cuz not ONE driver would willingly choose to earn less but thousands will use because they won't get rides otherwise


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> You know, that is always possible. Which begs the question: why didn't they do this years ago????


My theory is The Algorithm still isn't quite as smart as it thinks it is.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

jocker12 said:


> Here is the article
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO- Uber Technologies Inc. is testing a new feature that allows some drivers in California to set their fares, the latest in a series of moves to give them more autonomy in response to the state's new gig-economy law.
> 
> ...


All I want is a mileage charge to pay for the accellerated depreciation of my vehicle. Just give me that.


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Can't wait to see what SF pax will do when they realize drivers finally have this prerogative. And are setting trip fare minimums to $20 for a 5 min, 1 block ride. This is not going to end well......


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

No one is considering the other problem this can cause. Some ants will believe that because they can set their rate to 5X that they can get that whenever they want. Imagine the chaos when a bunch of idiots with Priuses and QX60 stubbornly sitting at the airport all day long looking for 5X ride on an average day. Even if they got a ping they will shuffle if it’s not going over 20 miles.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Most Immigrant ants 🐜 Don’t have the Debt load or Fixed Expenses of their Fat Butt American counterparts.
They’re more ambitious, harder working and capable
to destroy the competition.

One result will be lots of American uber drivers having their Vehicles
Repossessed and homes foreclosed.
The immigrant ants 🐜 will buy back at bargain prices
marry your daughters
and create a new race of ambitious
workers 👍

All is well in America 🇺🇸


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> One result will be lots of American uber drivers having their Vehicles
> Repossessed and homes foreclosed.


So, nothing will change then. Cuz that is happening today.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

turtle75 said:


> In NYC uber rates are already ABOVE taxi rates and WAY ABOVE car service rates.


So many people are use to Uber and Lyft,when it surges a taxi is cheaper. They will just not take the ride or pay more.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Mista T said:


> You feel free to set your rate at a low level, when the time comes. We won't be offended.


You missunderstood MissT. I dont want to go lower.Im worried that drivers will bid lower in order to get a ride,no matter what.
Where i work 80 % of my rides are repeat customers,sometimes 2to4 times per week.
Yes i would not mind making more money per mile and minute,but a price war amongst drivers will make everybody less money .


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

MajorBummer said:


> You missunderstood MissT. I dont want to go lower.Im worried that drivers will bid lower in order to get a ride,no matter what.
> Where i work 80 % of my rides are repeat customers,sometimes 2to4 times per week.
> Yes i would not mind making more money per mile and minute,but a price war amongst drivers will make everybody less money .


you cant lower than the base fare that Uber has set


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> "Drivers want to make more money, but now they're competing with another driver for that money, so it's a lot more work and a lot more confusing," said Harry Campbell, a former Uber and Lyft driver who runs a popular blog for drivers. "What happens if drivers start setting fares lower and lower just so they can get rides?"


Same thing that would happen to any business that chooses to operate at a loss. They go out of business very quickly. Gee, that wasn't so hard.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> you cant lower than the base fare that Uber has set


Clearly, someone didn't read before posting


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Can they make a feature that bypasses Uber and the only money that changes hands is between the driver and the passenger, as in proper taxis?


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

Setting fares is fine as long as pricing floor exist. Allowing drivers to work against their best interest needs to be outlawed. If drivers are having trouble paying for basic maintenance you start getting into public safety issues the second one of these cars with bald tires slips off the road. 

This whole thing needs to be regulated at the state level with input from actual drivers. I always wondered who these clowns are on the council who aren’t yelling about the pay structure.


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

I have a decent rating and a decent , clean , nice car . That costs more than Pedros beat down smelly old car with a low rating they request to stop to get gas mid trip.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> I have a decent rating and a decent , clean , nice car . That costs more than Pedros beat down smelly old car with a low rating they request to stop to get gas mid trip.


Who makes more per mile, you or Pedro?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

mbd said:


> You cannot trust any Uber driver. Cut-throat strategy will evolve, especially towards the end of the month. Does the ping go to the lowest bidder?


Ya think? This may very well be the most nefarious move by uber yet. Unless there is a reasonable minimum you guys need to repeal this asap.

You don't have to be a genius to immediately see what's really going on.



Cold Fusion said:


> Most Immigrant ants &#128028; Don't have the Debt load or Fixed Expenses of their Fat Butt American counterparts.
> They're more ambitious, harder working and capable
> to destroy the competition.
> 
> ...


Although i agree with you that many immigrants, as a stereotype, have a good work ethic. What you are describing to the t is the idea that immigrants lower American wages. Not to mention plenty of Americans will race to the bottom along with them.

It won't help immigrants if they end up making half of what they should make, it won't help anyone. We are trying to combat slave wages not encourage them.


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

OK, so I tried it Friday to see for myself. Set prices at 2.0 X to test. No rides. Went to 1.5x No rides. Went back to base rates. Declined 6 min fares in a row. Finally got 30 minute ride. Lot emptied out with every min fare I declined, an ant raced out. Picked up and there were at lesast 6-7 people *****ing that uber wasnt matching them with a driver even though some showed 7 nearby. Kept saying finding a driver. So it appeared that day that it wasn't pairing any higher rate drivers with rides despite 15-30 cars being in the lot while I was there. I don't ever sit at the airport and will continue to drop off and get other rides like before. If the lot is really low I might try this option again. The higher rate seemed to stick even after I left the first time, no rides for an hour. So took 3 Lyft rides which is not normally the case for me. I do Uber 5 or 6 to 1 vs. Lyft. Plenty of drivers willing to take all those min fares, like they can't see where they're going but they have since December.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Norm22 said:


> OK, so I tried it Friday to see for myself. Set prices at 2.0 X to test. No rides. Went to 1.5x No rides. Went back to base rates. Declined 6 min fares in a row. Finally got 30 minute ride. Lot emptied out with every min fare I declined, an ant raced out. Picked up and there were at lesast 6-7 people @@@@@ing that uber wasnt matching them with a driver even though some showed 7 nearby. Kept saying finding a driver. So it appeared that day that it wasn't pairing any higher rate drivers with rides despite 15-30 cars being in the lot while I was there. I don't ever sit at the airport and will continue to drop off and get other rides like before. If the lot is really low I might try this option again. The higher rate seemed to stick even after I left the first time, no rides for an hour. So took 3 Lyft rides which is not normally the case for me. I do Uber 5 or 6 to 1 vs. Lyft. Plenty of drivers willing to take all those min fares, like they can't see where they're going but they have since December.


Those drivers being ants, it was business as usual for them. They maybe didn't know about the change or didn't care. If there are any base rate drivers at all the ride will always go to them first, even if the pax is willing to pay surge. From what you stated on here, even if there are no base rate drivers around, the system will keep searching for one to appear for a while before they send rides to a higher rate driver. I'm thinking even if everyone there set their fares higher, Ubers algo would rather keep searching for base drivers to appear, and will only send rides to higher rate drivers if it takes a long rime for one to appear or if there is a spike in demand. I think it's to prevent collusion from drivers


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I was able to test out my own rate at 2.0x and I did get a ping for a short ride but the amount didn't seem much higher than it would have been without setting my own rate. Maybe Uber hadn't updated completely with setting the new rate. I ended up turning it off when I noticed that Uber was saying I may get fewer rides while in the city nowhere near the AP. 

I'll have to try experimenting more but the AP I haunt has no dedicated spot to wait for rides and its usually not very busy plus there are always 5-6 ants waiting as well (if not more.)


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

This looks like a curse instead of a blessing. Sure, we can opt for a higher rate, but it doesn't do a damn bit of good. I hope this gets scrapped and replaced with actual baseline price changes before someone has the bad idea to spread it outside California.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Fargle said:


> This looks like a curse instead of a blessing. Sure, we can opt for a higher rate, but it doesn't do a damn bit of good. I hope this gets scrapped and replaced with actual baseline price changes before someone has the bad idea to spread it outside California.


This would've been awesome years ago. If drivers lowball themselves all the time you can blame the driver community at large, but then again Uber only did this cause they know a lot of drivers are desperate to drive base rate anytime anyway demand be damned


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Somalipirate said:


> *Uber Is Testing a Feature That Lets Some California Drivers Set Fares*
> *Move gives drivers more control in response to state's gig-economy law*
> By
> Preetika Rana
> ...


THERE SHOULD BE A MINIMUM PRICE SET OF $1.59 PER MILE .


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Fargle said:


> This looks like a curse instead of a blessing. Sure, we can opt for a higher rate, but it doesn't do a damn bit of good. I hope this gets scrapped and replaced with actual baseline price changes before someone has the bad idea to spread it outside California.


It does seem to fall under the category of Be Careful What You Wish For. You just might get it.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

goneubering said:


> It does seem to fall under the category of Be Careful What You Wish For. You just might get it.


I'm also reminded of The Monkey's Paw.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Been saying this for years and some will agree some will disagree. The best thing Uber could have done a long time ago is cut a check for Lyft and shut them down even if it put them millions in the hole because they could have set rates whatever they wanted moving forward to make it back up.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

california - leading the way for social and economic justice! :woot:


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> I have a decent rating and a decent , clean , nice car . That costs more than Pedros beat down smelly old car with a low rating they request to stop to get gas mid trip.


I stopped to get fuel while taking a load of Japanese sightseeing. They took lots of pictures of how we fuel up in our country. I also took them to a real estate open home. They loved it. Tipped me well for showing them a slice of our real life.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

OK Here we go.. Who has the Most to Lose with Uber and Lyft constantly undercutting each other on rates (other than drivers of course)..

*Major Investors

Google, Amazon ,Goldman Sachs,Fidelity Investments ,Marc Andreessen, Michael Bloomberg etc...

So the Drivers need to Start posting on Twitter , Facebook , all the Investment forums (for those specific companies/people )..and when speaking to the media make sure we all make note that the only way to strop the bleeding for investors and drivers as well as Uber and Lyft is for Uber and Lyft to start charging WHAT IS ACTUAL cost to transport .

To get Investors to put the heat on Uber and Lyft to Raise Fares ..to Push Legislation that does not allow one rideshare company to discount fares below the actual COST .........

Something like Gas Station laws back in the day that did not allow a large Oil Company to Come to town and sell fuel at their Major Chain of Gas Station (Shell Gas Stations for example) such a discount that the small Oil Companies couldn't afford to do or they would go bankrupt..way to stop Monopolies in the Oil business.

it is why you see Gas prices generally within 10-15 cents between stations.

Something like that would Force fares to a Price that would reduce the low income riders that should be riding Mass Transits , buses , light rail , subways etc.. Government Subsidized transportation that allows everyone , especially low income to get to where they need to go inexpensively .. as Taxpayers we all contribute to that.

Low Income riders now using UBer and Lyft are simply running up credit card bills they cannot afford .. you cant be on welfare and afford to take Uber and Lyft everywhere (I am a Liberal.. but with a conservative view of financials)..that's one thing as a driver that irks me. Picking up welfare Mom (I can have empathy for her situation ...maybe it's a medical issue, education whatever etc..that prevents her from working ) but unless it is really necessary (Job Interview) take the Bus(we pay for that service

So overall ridership will be reduced BUT overall revenues (rise) and most importantly PROFITS will appear .

and yes of course along with this is the need to have an equitable split for Drivers (75/25)*


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

dauction said:


> OK Here we go.. Who has the Most to Lose with Uber and Lyft constantly undercutting each other on rates (other than drivers of course)..
> 
> *Major Investors
> 
> ...


If Uber and Lyft start charging the cost of their operation plus a small amount for all those people who invested in them, they would be more expensive than real taxis. What would have been the point of the whole thing in the first place? Oh wait, Travis and Garrett have 3-4 billion perfectly good reasons for setting up, haven't they? Another point. If people only took taxi rides they needed to take, all Uber drivers would be out of a job, such as it is.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Long as there's a minimum you can't go below an app tried that here and failed within a year as drivers actually we're setting rates lower than Uber lyfts
> 
> It's also a bidding process so lowest prices get ride first not closest it should give you 3-5 closest drivers & their prices not just cheapest price
> 
> More rights we get restored the better though my rate would instantly increase $35 like it was in 2015


There has to be a minimum.

UCSD Medical Center used to hire technicians on a bid based system.

What happened is only people who lived in a situation where a large family group worked together, were working in the hospital. The place look like Southeast Asia.


----------

